# Review of Worldmark Marina Dunes two Bedroom near Monterey California



## Clifbell (Dec 25, 2021)

Located about two hours south of San Francisco in Marina California (and 10 minutes north of Monterey) is where you will find the Worldmark Marina Dunes.  All of the Worldmark units are two bedroom units.  There is plenty to do here.  There is the beach to enjoy, an onsite restaurants, Monterey itself with the Monterey Bay Aquarium, and bonfires on the beach each night. There was a large pool and Jacuzzi (a huge Jacuzzi that can hold 10 people).  

The beach is not crowded, so there is ample space to enjoy a leisurely walk along the ocean.    Staff was great.  We rented a few movies to watch for free.  The room has everything you need including an oven, barbecue on the deck.  We were in Building 500 room 522 that has an ocean.

Review of Worldmark Marina Dunes two Bedroom near Monterey California

Map of all my timeshare reviews


----------

